# Video- Troll-Headded Flechettes



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

My man "ghost0311/8541" turned me on to the idea of paracord-fletched flechettes in his squirrel hunting post last week and I've been working on making them myself ever since. Substituting the paracord, especially frizzed out "troll hair" 'cord for more traditional solid fletchings has totally changed the way these shoot. No more flyers or strays from the fletchings "catching air" and throwing the dart sideways. Now there's nothing but straight and true flight.

I'm all about it and here's my latest video about developing accuracy with this alternate and extremely effective ammo:


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm liking that very much ..... are you shooting ott there ?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

eggy22 said:


> I'm liking that very much ..... are you shooting ott there ?


Looped tubes :thumbsup:


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

So I picture just looped tubes and nothing else catching the wingnut. Am I right?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

orcrender said:


> So I picture just looped tubes and nothing else catching the wingnut. Am I right?


Nope, that would pinch in the gap and possibly bind up.
Its a short piece of paracord tied between the two open ends of a piece of Chinese tube.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

This is very interesting !
The only thing that worries me a little about trying it is rts , have you ever had one MJ ?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

dan ford said:


> This is very interesting !
> The only thing that worries me a little about trying it is rts , have you ever had one MJ ?


Never.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

what is rts i think i know but am asking anyway.


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> what is rts i think i know but am asking anyway.


Did Elvis sing about it? I'm not sure myself. :screwy:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep ... Elvis ... Return To Sender ... RTS. VERY bad news.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22097-return-to-sender-shots/

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

thats what i thought the meaning was none for me


----------

